# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  PPE and new work practices for prep crews amid Covid19

## maxpethe

Hey everybody!

I just wanted to get on here and pick at the hive mind.  As we are all working towards one day getting back to our buildings and other places of work.  What kinds of PPE do you want to have available? How will our work practices change? We all work very closely with our team members. Handling and installing art requires us to be in close proximity to others. What are you thinking about or planning on to help keep yourself and coworkers safe once back to work?

----------

